# Very cool indoor enclosure



## dorton (Apr 30, 2008)

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.php?photo=356467&size=big


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW!! Our kids would like to live in there!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL Dave!

Awesome enclosure indeed. I can't wait to have my own place one day and do something along those lines. Those are some huge sliding glass doors!


----------



## CoexistExotics (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow that is just amazing. I wish I could make one of those in MY house... if I OWNED a house haha.

And it also appears that is the backdrop to a kitchen. I can just imagine the look on the iguana's face as they are chopping up a salad in there


----------



## ColdThirst (May 4, 2008)

Ill get right on one of those in my apt lol. If I had a house I would definetly make a permanent enclosure like that for all my reptiles, right now, its kinda mismatched but still looks nice


----------

